# It has begun.....When FLORIDA ATTACKS...the horror!!!!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

An ICBM has just landed...imthegoal begins this UNWARRANTED, PROVOCATIVE, and AGGRESSIVE attack on my PEACE LOVING, BENIGN, and otherwise HARMLESS state of existence!!!

the sticks are:

La Gloria Cuba
2 x Carlos Toranos 1916
Sosa Torp...yum
Padron 2000 or 3000 maddy
Camacho Corojo....hmmmmm...
CAO Brazilia...i think it's Gol!
Perdomo Cabinet Series

Damn...if this is just the beginning...I could be in for some HURTING!!!!!!! Thanks bro - much appreciated...that beerstein is baddass and the shirt was cracking me and my spousal unit up!!!! The sticks are resting in the humi after traveling half the hemisphere!!!

I'll will update this thread if need be....you [email protected] are gonna pay!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Well, Aaron, I think it would be in bad taste if you didn't describe every single item,in detail, for those of us who are older and can't make out what your pressies are....... 
And not just for this little ranging round, either.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sweet ... smack that nipple nibbler down !


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

thats one hella bomb!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice hit Sarg:sl love the sweatshirt


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

He does beautiful work.

*imthegoal* is a renegade merchant for hire. We know nothing of his existance.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hold on for dear life KASR...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice, KASR is in for a hurting. Of course, he deserves it for all the hits he's been giving out!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sing a long time again.

I see the bad moon arising.
I see trouble on the way.
I see earthquakes and lightnin.
I see bad times today.

Chorus:
Dont go around tonight,
Well, its bound to take your life,
Theres a bad moon on the rise.

I hear hurricanes ablowing.
I know the end is coming soon.
I fear rivers over flowing.
I hear the voice of rage and ruin.

Chorus
All right!

Hope you got your things together.
Hope you are quite prepared to die.
Looks like were in for nasty weather.
*One eye is taken for an eye.*

Chorus
Chorus


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Sing a long time again.
> 
> I see the bad moon arising.
> I see trouble on the way.
> ...


Carlos....sometimes you scare me....


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Scared?
You should be crapping in you f....ng pants!!!
All hell is nearing.
Tick....tick....tick....


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Is this the beginning of a full on war, or are we still looking at a regional conflict?
I just need to see where my alliance, or pacts of non-aggression need to go. 

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

You got :sl 
Hope your house is still standing after that sucker went off :w


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice hit on Kasr, if the war has come I am not ready.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> Nice hit on Kasr, if the war has come I am not ready.


That is precisely how we win bombing wars in South Florida.
We catch you when you are not ready.
We saw you and some others were banding up with Aaron.
We waited.
Patiently.
Then........Kaboom.......too late to help the man out.
He is in for one bad slaughter.
This is just the sirens going off.
Too late to react.

We shall prevail and shall prove that we back up our chit.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Blueface said:


> That is precisely how we win bombing wars in South Florida.
> We catch you when you are not ready.
> We saw you and some others were banding up with Aaron.
> We waited.
> ...


That's some bold boasting, almost ala Hussein and the , "Mother of all wars!" I think I hear a little tremble in your voice!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

dagrinch said:


> That's some bold boasting, almost ala Hussein and the , "Mother of all wars!" I think I hear a little tremble in your voice!
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


:r 
The trembling you hear is the sound of the ground in Oklahoma being reduced to dust as the bombs drop in masses.
Unlike Hussein, we back up our chit.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Nice hit on Kasr, if the war has come I am not ready.


I could have predicted that one. :r

Feeling lonely KASR?? 

o


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Feeling lonely KASR??  o


The _"Good Book"_ keeps me company in my foxhole....I'm ready!


I think....


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

After some comments stated earlier, I am ready for anything, Aaron lets get them.:gn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> After some comments stated earlier, I am ready for anything, Aaron lets get them.:gn


:r 
Find another partner.
KASR will be too busy picking up the rubble.:r


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

That was just meant to soften the defenses a little. Just wait until the rest of the "Crew" unloads on you. Glad you liked the Stein. Glad it made the long trip intact. Their have been quite a few guys who have sent stuff like that home and it hasnt faired as well. Hope you enjoy the smokes as well.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great long range hit!! WTG!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

This is going to be fun to watch o 

Hit em, hit em low, hit em hard, but whatever you do - just hit em :sl 

Cheers to a well deserved Biter of the Boob,

BillyBarue


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I think it's sad that so many people are picking on one, lonely individual, who has done nothing wrong other than try to bring light to others who were in cigar darkness. True he is a booby biter, but is that so wrong? Of course he's rained down bombs on unsuspecting CS members, but weren't they better for it, as they picked through the rubble to start anew? Has he done anything so heinous to deserve such contempt? Gentlemen, I ask of you, can't we all just get along? 

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

dagrinch said:


> I think it's sad that so many people are picking on one, lonely individual, who has done nothing wrong other than try to bring light to others who were in cigar darkness. True he is a booby biter, but is that so wrong? Of course he's rained down bombs on unsuspecting CS members, but weren't they better for it, as they picked through the rubble to start anew? Has he done anything so heinous to deserve such contempt? Gentlemen, I ask of you, can't we all just get along?
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


That's it....you're getting destroyed! What kinda tree-huggin', free-lovin' hippy-crap was that!?!? LOL!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Florida trying to take down KASR !!

This is going to be great to watch !! Nice job guys.

Get up and enjoy KASR !!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

KASR said:


> That's it....you're getting destroyed! What kinda tree-huggin', free-lovin' hippy-crap was that!?!? LOL!!


Oh, tree-hugging, am I? Well, in that case....DESTROY HIM, LEAVE NOTHING STANDING!!!!! How was that? :fu

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

dagrinch said:


> Oh, tree-hugging, am I? Well, in that case....DESTROY HIM, LEAVE NOTHING STANDING!!!!! How was that? :fu
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


Eh, it's a start. Better.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Scared?
> You should be crapping in you f....ng pants!!!
> All hell is nearing.
> Tick....tick....tick....


Tick...Tick...BANG


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

KASR said:


> That's it....you're getting destroyed! What kinda tree-huggin', free-lovin' hippy-crap was that!?!? LOL!!


Ya see, Ya see - - and you thought you could/should defend him and look what he does.

He deserves everything coming to him, and than some!

Merry Christmas,

BillyBarue


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Come in "dog rocket"......

Come in "dog rocket"......

"Dog rocket".......do you copy?

Confirm "the baby" has been delivered?

Is there any sign of life?


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

That is one bad ass shirt! Where can I get one of them bad johnsons?

I'll trade sticks for it.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Come in "dog rocket"......
> 
> Come in "dog rocket"......
> 
> ...


"Dog-rocket to base"

"No sign of intelligent life so far"

"oh you said just life"

"I think I see something in the rubble"

"will update progress, over"


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

billybarue said:


> "Dog-rocket to base"
> 
> "No sign of intelligent life so far"
> 
> ...


"Confirmed"

"We have a visual"

"Survivor walking away from destruction"

"Identified as KASR, very badly beaten and disoriented"

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k264/harryculo/kasrafter.jpg
_open at your own risk_


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> "Confirmed"
> 
> "We have a visual"
> 
> ...


Damn I just about spit my coffee out at that pic:r :r


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

"We have a visual"

"Survivor walking away from destruction"

"Identified as KASR, very badly beaten and disoriented"









Now this is just friggin' sick! u


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Dirty Dee said:


> Now this is just friggin' sick! u


:r :r :r

I was going for disgusting...... but sick will do.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Dirty Dee said:


> That is one bad ass shirt! Where can I get one of them bad johnsons?
> 
> I'll trade sticks for it.


Shoot me a PM and I will see what I can do for ya.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Yup, I like that shirt also


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> I was going for disgusting...... but sick will do.


 Now that was funny - coffee everywhere. Sick, yes - Disgusting, probably more so, but sometimes you have to pay the price for funny :r

Merry Christmas,

BillyBarue


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

No more destruction today...if that's all ya got - then, I fart in your generally direction! Buwahahaha!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

KASR said:


> No more destruction today...if that's all ya got - then, I fart in your generally direction! Buwahahaha!


Oh, it's probably not over yet...BAAAWAAHHHHHH


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

KASR said:


> No more destruction today...if that's all ya got - then, I fart in your generally direction! Buwahahaha!


Yes....... that is all we got.

Oh well, we tried.

Now go to sleep 

:hn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> Yes....... that is all we got.
> 
> Oh well, we tried.
> 
> ...


:r :r :r 
I will add a few LOL!!! to that.
How wonderful to be unsuspecting, even when it is being thrown right at you in 3D.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

yeah....we're done, we tried, we failed, we don't know the 1st thing about taken someone out.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The pre-emptive wave striking continues! This time from across the borders! This bomber may think that I won't be able to discern who they are....boy are they wrong!!!

Goodies included:

Jose L Piedra ISOM
Hamilton’s House Selection
A fuente chateau
2 x Hugo Cassar
La Paloma vintage reserve
5 Vegas Gold

Santo Domingo coffee
Werthers candies


Thanks mystery man! But I'll be doing my P.I. work to root you out!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice hit. Again though this has just begun.:gn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

KASR said:


> The *pre-emptive *wave striking continues!


:r 
Wow!
Not only are you a BOTL, but now, you have become a prophet.

Tell me Ms. Cleo, what does the future hold?
He better type fast while he still has the space available for a computer.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Wow!
> Not only are you a BOTL, but now, you have become a prophet.
> 
> ...


LOL!! Call me now, for your reading!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

KASR said:


> LOL!! Call me now, for your reading!!!


"you about to have your ash handed to you by the FL Crew" film at 11 :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh, beware, the dreaded "Moosknuckle" is after you.

You better run KASR........ RUN!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> Oh, beware, the dreaded "Moosknuckle" is after you.
> 
> You better run KASR........ RUN!!!!


Man, that is just so wrong on so many levels.
I thought I had a great lunch.

Dave (Bigwaved), I think I found a new Avatar.
Let's get her rump shaking!!!:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


>


I just puked on my vomit.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Man, that is just so wrong on so many levels.
> I thought I had a great lunch.
> 
> Dave (Bigwaved), I think I found a new Avatar.
> Let's get her rump shaking!!!:r


You get her rump shaking and it will register 9 on the Rictor scale...u


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

When did whales evolve to walking on land again?

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

That's my sister, you mean ol' gorillas!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sniff.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't worry KASR, even if these FL bastage think they can take you out, Kheffelf and I are cruising off the coast with final strike armaments at the ready. You will not go unavenged!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh really, Kasr from what I've heard, it ain't of till it's over


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You get her rump shaking and it will register 9 on the Rictor scale...u


Thanks to Dave (Bigwaved), the knuckle is a rocking!!!:r
It seems to be saying: "Come on over, big boy" (and you better be really big!)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> After some comments stated earlier, I am ready for anything, Aaron lets get them.:gn





Malik23 said:


> Don't worry KASR, even if these FL bastage think they can take you out, Kheffelf and I are cruising off the coast with final strike armaments at the ready. You will not go unavenged!!!


Just some advice to you both, We in Florida do not play fair. The sun has done something real bad to our brains. I here voices and have to follow orders!!!!

Like right now, They are telling me to COMPLETELY empty 2 humidors and make sure you two stay out of the fight. Sorry about this......:mn :gn

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Thanks to Dave (Bigwaved), the knuckle is a rocking!!!:r
> It seems to be saying: "Come on over, big boy" (and you better be really big!)


That is wrong that is just fookin wrong...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

KASR said:


> The pre-emptive wave striking continues! This time from across the borders! This bomber may think that I won't be able to discern who they are....boy are they wrong!!!
> 
> Goodies included:
> 
> ...


a2vr6!!! I got you targeted now buddy!! Buwahahahahahha!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

KASR said:


> a2vr6!!! I got you targeted now buddy!! Buwahahahahahha!


See, you shuld have removed the Maple Leaf from that:r


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

KASR said:


> a2vr6!!! I got you targeted now buddy!! Buwahahahahahha!


DAMN IT!! I knew I should have taken my address off of it! Now I gotta bomb you back in time to keep you from seeing the first package I sent :fu ...my famous smoke order is crossing the border as we speak. Be afraid fellow CS BOTL's, be VERY afraid (that means you, Old Sailor and a noob chimp that shall remain nameless!)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

o


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

D-Day?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!

The travesty!
The inhumanity!
The low down cowardly act!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> The travesty!
> The inhumanity!
> The low down cowardly act!


You mean, I get to glow in the dark?? COOL!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

o


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh dear, I don't understand.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

KASR said:


> You mean, I get to glow in the dark?? COOL!


yeah.....flashlight optional.....the human night light :r


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I do believe that we have the beginnings of a full on CS World War going on!!! Strikes from Canada. bombings from Kuwait, internal conflict within the states!!!! This is getting crazy!!!! Who'll be left standing?

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

dagrinch said:


> I do believe that we have the beginnings of a full on CS World War going on!!! Strikes from Canada. bombings from Kuwait, internal conflict within the states!!!! This is getting crazy!!!! Who'll be left standing?
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


Everyone but Kasr..Baawaaahhhah


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Just some advice to you both, We in Florida do not play fair. The sun has done something real bad to our brains. I here voices and have to follow orders!!!!
> 
> Like right now, They are telling me to COMPLETELY empty 2 humidors and make sure you two stay out of the fight. Sorry about this......:mn :gn
> 
> Ron


don't listen to ron he is full of hot air.
he was talking smack a few weeks agon on skype to me too so he still has not done anything.

Kasr I got your back!:gn :gn :gn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

sgresso said:


> don't listen to ron he is full of hot air.
> he was talking smack a few weeks agon on skype to me too so he still has not done anything.
> 
> Kasr I got your back!:gn :gn :gn


Yea hear that Ron...we think you all are just a bunch of WM's!!! Hehehehe....


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

KASR said:


> Yea hear that Ron...we think you all are just a bunch of WM's!!! Hehehehe....


KASR... Dude, you should be careful. Ron put a mean hurtin' on me in a NST trade a while back. Still haven't fully recovered.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

sgresso said:


> don't listen to ron he is full of hot air.
> he was talking smack a few weeks agon on skype to me too so he still has not done anything.
> 
> Kasr I got your back!:gn :gn :gn


Timing is everything......You will find out.....Soon!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

"Target in sight"

"Missiles deployed"

"Bracing for impact"


----------

